# Dreaming of an adjustable height table



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Edit: Should have said "adjustable height WORK table." Just to clarify....I have some medical issues which require me to sit more then half the time i'm in the shop. One of the things i need is an adjustable height table. Not only for waist height work whether i'm sitting or standing but also for larger projects where my issues with balance and coordination keep me off ladders. Trying to find an affordable means for a sturdy adjustable table isn't the easiest thing. I still don't have my work table but i've been eyeballing the motorcycle lift tables at Harbor Freight. The less expensive foot operated models could easily be converted for a woodworking shop. Being narrow with the ability to be bolted own, would make chair access easier as well. The higher weight rating means a sturdy table compared to the other cart type tables. If anyone else needs this type of table, the motorcycle work tables are worth a look in my opinion. 

Regards
Randy


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Randy, I too am looking for an adjustable height table. My situation requires that my "workshop" be portable; move everything outside when I want to work, move everything back inside when I am done. So far my solution is to have support legs of variable heights and assemble the table with the legs of the height appropriate for what I want to do at the time.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You could use those trailer jacks mounted on a swivel mount. They come in a couple different configurations. Mount one at each corner of your bench. You can put casters on your table & crank the jacks with the platforms down to the casters to move it where you want it. Or you could get the jacks with wheels. Crank them down so the jack wheels touch then move your table. 

I used to have a falloff table for my table saw with these. Worked well when the saw got moved to a different spot. I adjusted the height to the new spot by cranking the jacks. You can get them cheap at Harbor Freight. Get the ones with the crank on the side not the top.

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/?category=&q=trailer+jack


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

jlord said:


> You could use those trailer jacks mounted on a swivel mount. They come in a couple different configurations. Mount one at each corner of your bench. You can put casters on your table & crank the jacks with the platforms down to the casters to move it where you want it. Or you could get the jacks with wheels. Crank them down so the jack wheels touch then move your table.
> 
> I used to have a falloff table for my table saw with these. Worked well when the saw got moved to a different spot. I adjusted the height to the new spot by cranking the jacks. You can get them cheap at Harbor Freight. Get the ones with the crank on the side not the top.
> 
> Search results for: 'trailer jack'


Nice tip, and thank you

I'm looking more for a table that adjusts about 24" in height though. Great tip for a saw support table through. 

Thanks Randy


----------

